# Your country emergency vehicles



## auckland16

this is Lithuania emergency vehicles  
Police








































































































Ambulance
































the same van just dišrent line coulors
































































































Fire trucks
































OLD TRUCK

























:bash:


----------



## Dissenter

Action shots-Australia 

Fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogvBbVHNZhA

Ambulance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SBZG5GdhqU


----------



## zachus22

You've got Benz ambulances and Beamer cruisers? Damn, I'm jealous.


----------



## Patrick

ambulance


----------



## xlchris

:cheers: The Netherlands;

Ambulance;





































Police;



















Don't know if Flevoland uses this one;


















Fire trucks;



















This one is for airport Schiphol Amsterdam;


















Hope you like the Dutch ones!:cheers:


----------



## Dan1987

*United Kingdom*

Police Car (no set brand, lots of different car companies used)









Police Van/Mobile CCTV Unit









Diplomatic Protection









Transport Police









Heddlu (Welsh Police)









Police Smart Car (Special)









Metropolitan Police Super Car (Special, unknown if entered service, may just be promo) 









Air Ambulance/Police Helicopter









Fire Engine









Quick Response Ambulance









Ambulance









Ambiwlans (Welsh Ambulance) 









Ambulance Cycle


----------



## Manila-X

Not exactly a country but 

*HK*

Photos by *Dennis Chan*

Police









Fire









Ambulance









Despite being in Asia, HK prefers using European vehicles for its service


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Nice cars!


----------



## pilotos

Greece, some of the emergency vehicles:

ambulance




























Police cars























































Police bikes


















Fire fighting vehicles


----------



## erbse

*Look at the land that is ruled by green dwarves (not Marsians*

The Germans still have the coolest police vehicles ah :rock: 










More pics from Porsche police car


*The "old", green design:*
































































Former Police-Porsche:










Good traditional VW Beetle:










Old VW Bus:










Traditional Radio-vehicle:










A special one, the cult-car Trabant (Trabbi) from the good old German Democratic Republic (GDR) - I'm just in love with it :hug: 










Just a smart police car from Smart 










Police helicopters:
































































Unimog at Oktoberfest (Munich):










Prisoner transport-bus:










Feldjäger - The military police in Germany:























































Escort for foreign state guests (in Berlin for example):




























1st May:



















And an absolutely great official version 











*The new, blue design:*














































The Smart in blue 



















Perhaps for the close lanes in Munich?










Comparison - little Opel Corsas with blue and green:










New Bikes:










Some examples of the new helicopters:






































OK, I think that could be enough with green and blue for the moment :banana: Hope u n-joyed it :lol:


----------



## Ljubljana City

Some typical vehicles from Slovenia:


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Some emergency vehicles from California:

California Highway Patrol (CHP):









CHP motorcycle:









Sacramento City Police:









Sacramento City Police motorcycle:









Sacramento County Sheriff:









Nevada Highway Patrol:









Typical All-American Fire Truck:









American Medical Response:









Typical American Ambulance within Fire Department:


----------



## LAist

Some more from California, mostly the Los Angeles Area:

LAPD on patrol at Venice Beach:









LAPD motorcycle:









LAPD Bomb Squad:









SWAT rescue:

















LAPD Helicopters:

















Los Angeles Fire Department pictures:

































































COUNTY OF LOS ANGELES SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT:



































Suburban Fire Depts around Los Angeles:


----------



## zachus22

lol, the California vehicles are more like the stuff I'm used to seeing in Toronto. It's crazy seeing all of these luxury cars being used as emergency vehicles in Europe.


----------



## yin_yang

they must have calculated the cost-benefit and it comes out on the plus side for them...maybe their quickness is an advantage or the car companies have a deal with the government?


----------



## Maxx☢Power

I don't know if a car is luxurious just because it's a Mercedes or a BMW, but these companies probably do have deals with the governments. All these Lamborghini/Porsche/Ferrari/Whatever police cars are just publicity stunts, while most policemen drive something more "normal" like a Skoda or a Renault 

Those long Californian fire engines are awesome!


----------



## storms991

^^ the mercs are better


----------



## snupix

I never understood these many types of Police in the USA... Sheriff, Highway patrol, Police... etc... Do they all do the same work and have the same authority?


----------



## snupix

zachus22 said:


> lol, the California vehicles are more like the stuff I'm used to seeing in Toronto. It's crazy seeing all of these luxury cars being used as emergency vehicles in Europe.


LOL I remember a friend's friend from USA that came here and saw a MB garbage truck, how impressed she was :lol:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Ok, so here is what we have in Russia:

Road Patrol Service









To the right of MB are Lada Samara and Lada 2107

































Ambulance


----------



## DzD1358

Fire fighting cars in actions from my town/ 
Debica-Poland and region: podkarpacie














































http://www.straz-debica.net/

www.kppspkolbuszowa.com


----------



## kulani

Emergency vehicles in South Africa

The Johannesburg Metro Police Department (traffic policing and by-law enforcement)




























a typical emergency response by firefighters, ambulances, tow trucks and police



















Police 


















firefighters











on the 13th of April 2004, a huge fire engulfed Makro, one of South Africa's largest wholesalers. The loss in stock was estimated at $30 million. An investigation was launched into the cause of the fire. The store was rebuilt and reopened within five months


----------



## butch83

This year is gonna be a bid for new cars for the police force, more than 5000 cars will be replaced, until then some older ones:

civil police cars equiped with "video-speed" recorder and some more powerfull engines:
(photo by Lukasz Telus)









2.5 V6









"normal" police cars


















FSO polonez:banana: 










VW transporter, looong duty










We've got some Merces too
(photos Lukasz Telus)

















































































military ambulance










"Volountary mountain rescue"



















Fire dept.































































































































airport fire engines



















Border patrol


----------



## Stefan88

Why are American fire engines so much cooler than European ones? They look like massive toys with all the chrome on them.


----------



## Cracovia

Polish Air rescue








































^^ Areas Covered by Airrescue Service not including the Mountain Areas which are Covered by seperate Agency called GOPR and the Sea is covered by Navy each base has a minimum of 2 helicopters


----------



## Cracovia

Also polish Coastgaurd SAR


----------



## idkblk

yin_yang said:


> they must have calculated the cost-benefit and it comes out on the plus side for them...maybe their quickness is an advantage or the car companies have a deal with the government?


Here in Germany, when the government needs they set the specifications they need and puplish an anouncement to the car manufactures. the one with the cheepest offer (or the one who knows an important person and pays enough bribe money) gets the contract.

As Germany consists of 16 federal states you can find different kind of vehicles in each.
I live at the french border and we have an ford manufactory here so most police cars are ford and renault.
In Baden Würtemberg where the mercedes manufactory is you can find alot of mercedes.
And in Bavaria BMW...

I think they get them for really good price. Its alot of promotion for the manufacturers and really good for the prestige of the brand.
And as a german luxury car can be manufactured for much lower costs then the end customer actually has to pay they can easily afford this.
And dont forget:A TV Spot during an important sport event costs even more then the car itself.


----------



## ADCS

Another thing to note about the American police cars is that even though they may not look so good, they have big 550 hp engines dropped in them, not to mention police spec tires and other upgrades. They may not be able to handle a Lamborghini, but pretty much anything else they can keep up with.

And besides, radio waves travel faster than any car. It doesn't matter if you're going 200 (320), the radio goes 186,000 per second (300k), and if there are 20 guys ahead, you're probably not making it out like you would want.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Planes and helicopters of Emercom of Russia:


----------



## Cracovia

Please tell me what is it with Russians and two Helicopter Propelors because i only see it on Russian Copters and What is the Air rescue Coverage like because Russia is Huge, is it just limited to urban or rural areas??


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

I personally think that for metropolitan police (such as San Francisco or New York) it would be better to have smaller cars simply because there is no room to accelerate in case of a pursuit, plus parking would be easier. It would probably not happen until Ford Corporation goes completely down the drain.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Cracovia said:


> Please tell me what is it with Russians and two Helicopter Propelors because i only see it on Russian Copters


From wikipedia:


> Coaxial rotors are a pair of rotors turning in opposite directions, but mounted on a mast, with the same axis of rotation, one above the other. The advantage of the coaxial rotor is that, in forward flight, the lift provided by the advancing halves of each rotor compensates for the retreating half of the other, eliminating one of the key effects of dissymmetry of lift; retreating blade stall. However, other design considerations plague coaxial rotors. There is an increased mechanical complexity of the rotor system because it requires linkages and swashplates for two rotor systems. Add that each rotor system needs to be turned in opposite directions means that the mast itself is more complex, and provisions for making pitch changes to the upper rotor system must pass through the lower rotor system.





> What is the Air rescue Coverage like because Russia is Huge, is it just limited to urban or rural areas??


Mostly rural areas, because due to large territory it will take land vehicles too much time to arrive.


----------



## butch83

Cracovia said:


> Please tell me what is it with Russians and two Helicopter Propelors because i only see it on Russian Copters and What is the Air rescue Coverage like because Russia is Huge, is it just limited to urban or rural areas??


Nie widziałeś nigdy tego patentu? Rosjanie od dawna z tym eksperymentują, 
Tu masz fajną maszynkę z tym samym rozwiązaniem, tylko, że szturmową
from wikipedia



















For all those non-polish spkrs, im showing Cracovia the other example of chopper with double propelors, more hardcore one


----------



## Cracovia

:^^ I have seen helicopters with double properlors just the only ones are Russian how come no western copters use this....:cheers: anyway its a bit out of Topic 
Fire Brigade in Krakow 
































Polish FBI- the CBS
























^^ SOrry i cant find what they Drive maybe its secret so the Criminals dont know their coming :cheers:


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Cracovia said:


> Polish FBI- the CBS


What's up with the octopus?


----------



## Cracovia

I think the Octopus is meant to Represent the Organised crime and and the Terrorists and so on...and the Eagle is the meant to reapresent the Polish state landing on the Crime and getting rid of it...These guys deal with the worst of the worst: you know smugglers, large cartels and so on.. they also have an Anti Terrorist wing which is seen above...


----------



## Maxx☢Power

I think they should leave the octopus out of it. What bad experience have they had with one that warrants this? Did someone choke on calamari?


----------



## Cracovia

i dunno i think that maybe it should be it should be a rat or something ... i dunno i think its fine........


----------



## UD2

*China*


----------



## Killswitch

Some more police vehicles from the Netherlands.

Regional and City Police:









































































Forensic Detectives (Dutch CSI ):









Riot Police:










































Military Police (Koninklijke Marechaussee):


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Moscow OMON's armored vehicles:
Thanks to igor for photos:


igor said:


> Русский Хамер!


This is an example of what OMON has to deal with, fascist-communist(!!!) extremist parties sponsored from UK:


----------



## Cracovia

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Gamma-Hamster said:


> Moscow OMON's armored vehicles:
> This is an example of what OMON has to deal with, fascist-communist(!!!) extremist parties sponsored from UK


^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Wow Russian state Propaganda must be really effective!!!!:nuts: u believe that the UK sponsors Russian Fascist and Communist groups. That is the biggest pile of S*** since i heard Putin say he was the only true democrat since Gahndi...:nuts:
^^ Russia has the most questionable human rights in Europe and you dont do enough to suppress such extreme groups!!!!!


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Cracovia said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Wow Russian state Propaganda must be really effective!!!!:nuts: u believe that the UK sponsors Russian Fascist and Communist groups.


Ok, do you believe Financial Times?
Here is the article:
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/e9031686-0ed5-11dc-b444-000b5df10621.html



> JB: Are you funding the Other Russia coalition?
> 
> Boris Berezovsky: Yes


UK officialy gave shelter to Boris Berezovsky, so it is responsible for his actions.


> i heard Putin say he was the only true democrat since Gahndi...


It was a joke, russian humour.


----------



## Cracovia

:lol: ^^ Yes he supports the Russian opposition Coalition, this is the Russian peoples democratic union. if you are implying that the Communists and Fascits make up the main opposition then Russia is worse then i thought :lol: :lol: :lol: :banana: 
Anyway Berezowski is a Russian, its his own choice whether he wants to waste his money funding a lost cause then its his choice. Putin's probably already chosen his successor. :lol: 
Anway u must teach me about this Russian Humour, so i can interpret Putins remarks better:banana: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Cracovia said:


> :lol: ^^ Yes he supports the Russian opposition Coalition is the Russian peoples democratic union. if you are implying that the Communists and Fascits make up the main opposition coalition then Russia is worse then i thought :lol: :lol: :lol: :banana:


No, communist and fascists make up "Another Russia" coalition, and it is not main opposition union by any means, thought western media tries to present it as such.


----------



## WolfHound

Wa Wa wewo we are way off topic. But how can one be a facist and a communist? Anyways more pics. 










Swat Van









HAZMAT









EMT Suvs









FBI Hostage Rescue


----------



## Maxx☢Power

Gamma-Hamster said:


>


That's just weird..


----------



## Qtya

*Hungarian emergency vehicles*

Hungarian police recived new type of vehicles recently:

(http://www.freeweb.hu/policecars/p/index.php?cat=4)

I'll show You guys some of them:
























Motorcycles:


----------



## Qtya

*More Hungarian police vehicles...*

Funny ones too! 





DACIA LOGAN!!! :lol: 



















SMART!!!! :lol: 










ICE-CREAM TRUCK!!!!! :hilarious :rofl:


----------



## Qtya

*Hungarian Ambulance Vehicles*

Mainly MB Sprinters and Ford Transits





Aerial units:


----------



## Qtya

*Hungarian fire trucks...*


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

Recently, my city police department updated its fleet with several new Dodge Chargers. Here is the pic I took a week ago:










And some better pictures below:




























I should say that they look more intimidating than the old Crown Vics. It's like American police was not enough intimidating already... :lol:


----------



## butch83

Theyre great, but all-white color suxx, black and white is ok, stereotypically typical fo US police cars


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Coastal Guard from Khabarovsk


kharlam said:


>


+ Two good pictures of Khabarovsk, because most people haven't even heard about this city:


----------



## Cracovia

Why do Russian Coast guard have Guns on their Ships i thought the Whole point was to save people not Kill them. Those are just Corvettes painted in Blue and White.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster

Cracovia said:


> Why do Russian Coast guard have Guns on their Ships i thought the Whole point was to save people not Kill them. Those are just Corvettes painted in Blue and White.


Why do cops have guns?


----------



## Cracovia

Yea ok but Police have a Different jobs. Also i can see some cannon and Quick firing machine guns thats no 9mm that police have. hehe 
Its just the first time i have seen a Coastgaurd boat armed so heavily, do they do any other jobs apart from saving people or do they fight crime on the sea and water??


----------



## Killswitch

Gamma-Hamster said:


> Why do cops have guns?


Normaly, National Coast Guards equip their vessels with life saving equipment or observation equipment. Not heavy weaponry. That is for the Navy.


----------



## butch83

I believe the turret and the cannon itself comes from T-55 mbt, mayby it shoots vests


----------



## Alex Von Königsberg

In Soviet Union, Coast Guard was actually part of Border Defence unit. Its primary function was to secure the border (especially in the Iron Curtain Era), and in a spare time it could save lives :lol:


----------



## sasuke41

here's some from the phiippines



















i know some cities use their own colors and somee rich cities like makati has some luxury vehicles used to escort important people


----------



## slider

Most typical police cars in Finland:

Ford Mondeo




Volkswagen Transporter






There are also many other types of cars used. There even was one Jaguar S-Type but it is crashed already hno: . But these two are the most typical ones. I don't have any pictures of ambulances but those don't have one common paint cheme or car type.


----------



## Ketax

Czech republic


----------



## Aztec Eagle

*Tijuana Mexico.*

Heres some pics from my City´s emergency vehicules.

Tijuana Police Department

Police Interceptor Crown Victoria

Shot at 2007-07-01

Police Helicopter

Shot at 2007-07-01

Mounted Police

Shot at 2007-07-01


Mexican Federal Highway Patrol



Sho
Shot at 2007-07-01t at 2007-07-01

Tijuana Fire Dept.

Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01


Shot at 2007-07-01

Shot at 2007-07-01


----------



## Thermo

*Belgium*

Police








































































(the orange line means Federal police)























































Ambulance:





































Rapid Intervention Vehicles:














































Fire Dept:


----------



## radoner

Dodge Charger patrols kick ass


----------



## DzD1358

Emergency vehicles from Belgium looks very modern and nice.


----------



## DallasA

cfbfcb


----------



## japanese001

*Rescue robot*



















http://www.atlas-web.com/keisatu/shoubou.htm


----------



## gladisimo

^^ lol, hardly surprising that Japan, of all places, has that.


----------



## wilsonmorgado

*Portuguese Police*


----------



## japanese001

gladisimo said:


> ^^ lol, hardly surprising that Japan, of all places, has that.


The rescue robot of your country wants to look.









http://www-robot.mes.titech.ac.jp/robot/snake/acm-r5/movie1.mpg
http://www-robot.mes.titech.ac.jp/robot/snake/acm-r5/movie2.mpg


----------



## Jaeger

LONDON


----------



## erbse

^ I love those bikes! And the color seems to have to remind the origin of them eh :lol:


----------



## Jaeger

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ I love those bikes! And the color seems to have to remind the origin of them eh :lol:


BMW's  

They are great bikes, and I quite like the colour scheme. :lol:


----------



## Jaeger

A couple more from the steets of London.  :cheers:


----------



## pflo777

motorbike of the german military police


----------



## Qtya

DzD1358 said:


> Emergency vehicles from Belgium looks very modern and nice.


Yeah! I really like the BMWs! :banana:


----------



## DanteXavier

Jamaican police:


----------



## Jaeger

London










French Police in London for the start of this years
Tour De France.


----------



## DzD1358

god job ggonza! If you will have time, post more pics from Argentina,please.


----------



## ggonza

DzD1358 said:


> god job ggonza! If you will have time, post more pics from Argentina,please.


WELL I FOUND SOME ...not much... FROM A THREAD OF ARGENTINA...(BUENOS AIRES)


----------



## Manila-X

Another Manila ambulance.


----------



## Manila-X

ggonza said:


> WELL I FOUND SOME ...not much... FROM A THREAD OF ARGENTINA...(BUENOS AIRES)


We're talking about emergency vehicles here not street scenes.


----------



## Xpressway

ggonza said:


> WELL I FOUND SOME ...not much... FROM A THREAD OF ARGENTINA...(BUENOS AIRES)


:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## ambiente2008

1936 vehicle from Montemor-o-Novo (Portugal) Fire Department


----------



## Manila-X

Some Japanese emergency vehicles.

*Police*

Acura NSX)









Toyota Crown









*Fire*










*Ambulance*

Toyota Hi-Medic


----------



## KB335ci2

WANCH said:


> Some Japanese emergency vehicles.*Police*
> *Acura* NSX)


That would be the Honda NSX.


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

xxx


----------



## Ah! Monterrey

ggonza said:


> WELL I FOUND SOME ...not much... FROM A THREAD OF ARGENTINA...(BUENOS AIRES)


Nice Pics , But we want to see an emergency vehicles


----------



## Manila-X

KB335ci2 said:


> That would be the Honda NSX.


They're the same. In HK its an Acura NSX. Both are correct.


----------



## skydive

DzD1358 said:


> New truck for Fire Department in Bydgoszcz Airport(Poland)


this vehicle is superb :cheers: never seen it before


----------



## t-bang!

SOUTH AFRICAN POLICE


----------



## t-bang!

SOUTH AFRICAN EMS


----------



## henry hill

England


----------



## EREN_eskisehir

Turkey's emergency vehicles:

Ambulance:



Police from Ankara:


Police from Edirne:


----------



## DzD1358

WANCH said:


> Some Japanese emergency vehicles.
> 
> 
> *Fire*


Nice design, i like this car very much^^

Only 4 cars made by Porshe for... Porshe test drivers...


----------



## KB335ci2

I love South Africa's emergency vehicles, especially the old Dennis fire engines.
It looks like SA also has American models in it's fleet as well. I see one in 'Left Hand Drive'.


----------



## PUERTORICO

*HERE ARE SOME EMERGENCY VEHICLES FROM PUERTO RICO*

PUERTO RICO IS A SPANISH ISLAND IN THE CARIBBEAN ... BUT IT IS OWNED BY THE UNITED STATES....


----------



## PUERTORICO

*EMERGENCY VEHICLES FROM PUERTO RICO*

PUERTO RICO

POLICIA





























AIR


----------



## PUERTORICO

FFF


----------



## DELCROID

Venezuela:
























































































































































.


----------



## lucian758

Royal St.Lucia Police Force ( In the Caribbean)


----------



## lucian758

Royal St.Lucia Police Force


----------



## lucian758

Royal Barbados Police Force


----------



## lucian758

Trinidad and Tobago











Royal Antigua & Barbuda police force


----------



## lucian758




----------



## bressoitalia

ITALIAN POLICE

LAMBORGHINI POLICE vs FERRARI F430





THE video (IN ENGLISH)of lamborghini patrol car





and the car that the italian police use normally
ALFAROMEO 159



























159 car accident






FROM THE SITE"http://www.fiammeblu.it/index.php?cat=2

FIAT BRAVO the new city patrol



























SMART










PUNTO


















DUCATI MULTISTRADA









and the HIGHWAY PATROL

RENAULT LAGUNA


















VOLVO V50








the message









new version of volvo



















SUBARU LEGACY


----------



## ImBoredNow

I was just wondering after following this thread for a long time, does the local automaker provide the security vehicles for marginally less price or even free?
I mean Germans have BMW police cars, Italians: Alfa Romeo and Ducati, etc etc.
Or does the government just want to support local economy and hence buys those cars and bikes?


----------



## Teutone

ImBoredNow said:


> I was just wondering after following this thread for a long time, does the local automaker provide the security vehicles for marginally less price or even free?
> I mean Germans have BMW police cars, Italians: Alfa Romeo and Ducati, etc etc.
> Or does the government just want to support local economy and hence buys those cars and bikes?


I can only speak for Germany: Yes, the Carmakers are offering discounts for several Organisations. Most of the german Policecars are leased for 2-3 years and the rates are very, very low. EMS cars are mostly bought, but also with big discounts. 

And now let`s start with some german cars:

NEF (Notarzteinsatzfahrzeuge = Emergency Physician Units):

Audi A6 2.7 TDI Allroad Quattro

















Volkswagen T5









BMW X3 3.0d









Porsche Cayenne

























KTW (Krankentransportwagen = Transportation Ambulance, normally not used for Emergency Cases):

Volkswagen Crafter









Water Rescue:

Volkswagen Crafter









RTW (Rettungstransportwagen = Emergency Ambulance)

Mercedes Sprinter 315 CDI

























































Fire Cars:

Audi A6 2.7 TDI Allroad Quattro









Mercedes Sprinter









Mercedes Atego

















Mercedes Econic









Policecars:

Mercedes C 220 CDI









BMW 525d









Mercedes Vito 115 CDI









Mercedes Sprinter 211 CDI









Technisches Hilfswerk (Technical Assistance)

Ford Transit

















Mercedes Sprinter


----------



## nerdly_dood

Do the German ambulances have mostly the same design throughout Germany, or are there many separate ambulance services with their own designs?


----------



## thun

Depending. For public rescue organizations (such as the Red Cross) the state gives more or less strict design rules (because they are part of the respective civil protection systems ("Katastrophenschutz")). These designs are nowadays almost the same in the whole country (rescue: white cars with bright red stripes. e.g. Bavaria used a light ivory brown (like taxis)). Private companies are more free in their designs.
Anyhow, I don't know about these yellow cars, where are they from?


----------



## dennis7091

Some ambulances from different cities in indonesia:


----------



## Teutone

nerdly_dood said:


> Do the German ambulances have mostly the same design throughout Germany, or are there many separate ambulance services with their own designs?


It depends on the state. Some german states like Schleswig-Holstein, Bavaria and Nordrhein-Westfalen have more or less a corporate Design, the other states and cities use a different Design, which is not standardized by Organisation. You can have thousands of Cars of one Organisation, but all of them can be painted in different Designs and Colours.

Here can you find a video of the new Porsche Cayenne Emergency Physician Units, operated by Stuttgart Fire Department:






The last time I forgot german EMS-Helicopters:

BO 105, operated by German Air Rescue (now out of order, because of new EU-noise regulations):









EC 135, operated by german Automobile Club (ADAC):









Bell 412 Intensive Care Helicopter, operated by HDM-Air Rescue:









Now we come to other countries:

Romania has bought a new fleet of more than 1.000 Emergency Ambulances during 2007 and 2008, which are state of the art in Technology and Design:

























The City of Achgabad, Türkmenistan, has also received new Sprinter Ambulances:


----------



## sapmi1

Some from Sweden


----------



## SpikeMike

Some from Poland. 
































































http://images24.fotosik.pl/211/2a1e3215137e41c2.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://www.policja.pl/dokumenty/zalaczniki/1-10862.jpg


----------



## Manila-X

*Mercedes Sprinter* is the most commonly used for HK's emergency vehicles. Yes HK is in Asia but the territory prefer European unlike its Asian counterparts.


----------



## andysimo123

Some of the UKs new fire engines delivered over the last few weeks. 24 will be delivered as part of a £3.8 Million deal. They meet Euro 5 emission standards, have a more powerful engine and they are 750 kgs lighter than the older ones

http://www.manchesterfire.gov.uk/ne...-fire-engines-for-city-centre-manchester.aspx


















































and heres the line up of the 6 before they were in service.


----------



## DzD1358

New firetruck Mercedes Actros for firemen in my hometown:









And cars for local Police


----------



## Mr_Dru

*All kind of Ambulances in The Netherlands*
*The most commen ambulancevehicles in The Netherlands are Chevrolets, Mercedes and Volkswagens.*
































































*Amsterdam Ambulance*



























*Other Dutch Ambulances *


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

^^
You must have posted this in the wrong thread.


----------



## DzD1358

from http://www.ppoz.pl/biezacy.php

Some new cars for polish firefighters:


----------



## UD2

nice


----------



## karejeeta

Awesome pics from Poland


----------



## Lake

New Ambulance vehicles in Zurich























Firebrigade in Zurich








































Zurich Metropolitan Police Patrol Cars




















SWAT










Riot units










Responding to an emergency





























Zurich state police


----------



## SeanT

Come on! Don´t tell me, you guys need a swat team in Switzerland!:lol:


----------



## SeanT

A danish Ford Mondeo police car.

http://www.politiforbundet.dk/Default.aspx?id=7&ProductID=PROD391&PID=2703 VW Passat police car video (danish),


----------



## Lake

SeanT said:


> Come on! Don´t tell me, you guys need a swat team in Switzerland!:lol:


Kinda strange question. Why there shouldn't be a need for it?


----------



## SeanT

It was only a joke.:nuts:


----------



## DzD1358

From czerwonesamochody.com user:*PIT*









From czerwonesamochody.com


----------



## DzD1358

http://ratownictwo.opole.pl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2033&Itemid=1

Accident from yesterday, one fireman injuredhno:


----------



## Ayceman

Romania:

Some new Mercedes Ambulances:









Smurd (emergency intervention unit) also have them:









They also have fire and first aid units:









The gendarmes (Jandarmeria, also colloquially called mascații = the guys with masks) have the already classic VW van:


----------



## Shezan

really like the Zurich METROPOLITAN Police cars :cheers:

Milan Metropolitan Police



Ambulance


----------



## DzD1358

^^ I like livery of Alfa Romeo(Polizia Locale).


----------



## He Named Thor

Fire trucks from our North Fond Du Lac neighborhood. 


















Kind of a strange color scheme, usually the top is white or red, not black.


----------



## transport21

Gardai(Police):









Irish Ambulance









^^ (from google)


----------



## nerdly_dood




----------



## gruby1402

Fire brigade trucks in Poland :cheers:

Mercedes-Benz Econic









Mercedes-Benz Econic









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









E-One Hurricane - Krakow









Hush/E-one - Warszawa









Renault Magnum - Warszawa









International Navistar 9700 - Kedzierzyn-Kozle 









Volvo FM/Bronto Skylift - Poznan









Volvo FM7 4x4 - Bochnia









Renault Kerax - Tarnow









Renault Kerax - Czestochowa









Scania P380 DB - Krakow









Bus Neoplan Tourliner - Bydgoszcz 









PANTHER 8x8 CA7 









Land Rover Discovery 3 - Rabka Zdroj 









Bonus :cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

More HK

By Patrick Wong
http://www.pbase.com/jmpatpat

Police




































Ambulance




































Fire


----------



## iphillips

All pictures below are of local units in my area

*Police*
North Carolina State Highway Patrol (USA)









http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9581/img0068jpgfulldg6xajir8ir5.jpg

Henderson County Sheriff (North Carolina, USA)









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12042655.jpg

Asheville (North Carolina, USA) Police Department









University of North Carolina at Asheville Police










*Ambulance*
Henderson County (North Carolina, USA) EMS
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_defDhWuh1Vs/SQOZFgMFKYI/AAAAAAAAAIA/9WI-nfJ1Fro/henderson1_10252008.jpg










Transylvania County (North Carolina, USA) EMS










*Fire*
Mills River (North Carolina, USA) Fire Department


----------



## nerdly_dood

Gag Halfrunt said:


> ^^ Are you sure that the Brazilian lightbars are not genuine Federal Signal ones?


Yes, that is what I meant. The Brazilian ones are taller, the shapes of the individual lights isn't right, they use a more crude mounting method, and they only use five lights - the FedSig lightbar is available in a full-size version with 7 lights, or a smaller version with 3 lights, or a split version for larger vehicles with two diagonal sets of 3 or 4 lights each.

Only this one uses a genuine FedSig lightbar.


----------



## MRS50

Ambulance Service of N.S.W.

























































A.C.T. Ambulance Service


----------



## Di-brazil

federal sign (samu)
state sign ( each state has a different design )


----------



## MRS50

some vehicles from the NSW Rural Fire Service


----------



## nerdly_dood

What's with the lawn tractor? That seems like little more than a novelty, it doesn't seem to have much use at all... :lol:

And with the big Volvo truck, what's "Kenny" mean? Is it the name of the company that fitted it with all its firefighting equipment?


----------



## MRS50

nerdly_dood said:


> What's with the lawn tractor? That seems like little more than a novelty, it doesn't seem to have much use at all... :lol:
> 
> And with the big Volvo truck, what's "Kenny" mean? Is it the name of the company that fitted it with all its firefighting equipment?


That unusual small unit is an EmmaBuilt ride on, it's used for promotional purposes and it is also like a mascot for that brigade. - it has a capacity of 90 litres...

No luck on finding any info about the "KENNY" sign at the front of the Volvo semitrailer. I'm guessing that the unit is named after someone or probably a name/nickname given to by the crew.


----------



## bobman

What happened to the ACT video?


----------



## MRS50

bobman said:


> What happened to the ACT video?


back again





-also found some QLD Fire & Rescue and NSW Fire Brigades videos


----------



## MRS50

South Australian Metropolitan Fire Service


----------



## russianpride

Moscow

LDV Maxus Samotlor


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Dutch policemotor hit by a car on the highway with 120km/h*hno:


----------



## egypt69

OMG What a horrible crash!! How on earth did the car not see him??


I hope the cop survived that hno: Lucky there was taht ambulance passing by 10 seconds after he got hit


----------



## Apex1593

The car driver didn't pay attention to the road in front of him because he got distracted by the ambulance. The cop that got hit was *escorting* the said ambulance.


----------



## CrazyForID

click on http://www.indonesiaairambulance.com/


----------



## CrazyForID

Sentosa fire truck


----------



## CrazyForID

--edited--


----------



## DzD1358

New car from my home town;


----------



## MRS50

*Hellenic Fire Service & Army, Navy - Greece*


----------



## CrazyForID

--edited--
is this made in indonesia?
it has little smiliar with sentosa fire truck


----------



## nerdly_dood

CrazyForID said:


> is this made in indonesia?
> it has little smiliar with sentosa fire truck


That's an American truck - an early-1990s Dodge Dakota. The newest it could be is a '96 model.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Nelson's new HAZMAT truck:
http://www.111emergency.co.nz/F-I/FGA826.htm

Couldn't post pics as they were huge.


----------



## KiwiGuy

FireChief said:


> Just for the record...... Here is a pic of our *ENGINE NO. 1* a 1981 MACK TURBO-DIESEL kay:


That's quite European looking. I thought Mack would've used a more American looking base truck.


----------



## FireChief

KiwiGuy said:


> That's quite European looking. I thought Mack would've used a more American looking base truck.


Actually, it kinda is..... the forward part is anway. 

Our *1981 MACK MS200* actually shares a lot of parts and components with the *RENAULT MIDLINER 210*. The two companies went together for a few years and worked out truck designs that shared a lot of common parts to reduce costs. The major difference is the Caterpillar Engine and Allison Automatic Transmission on the MACK built vesion.

In the U.S. there are roughly two major types of Fire Apparatus - those built specifically "AS" Fire Apparatus from the wheels up and then those that just have all the Fire Equipment built onto a standard or slightly modified commerical chassis. Our ENGINE NO.1 falls into the latter catagory. It was made by WARD FIRE MANUFACTURING. As to your statement - I don't think the MACK company has made Fire ENgines in years though they still do supply the chassis for other companies that make them - as was done for ours. BTY - at the time ours was made, The MACK company had several different models of trucks they supplied to secondary companies that could be built as Fire Engines - the Models CF, MB, MC, MR, MS & R just off the top of my head.

SO.....While our Pumper might look a little "Euro" from the cab forward - everything behind the cab pretty much is 100% in the American style of how Fire Engines are designed and built.

<S>!


----------



## DzD1358

http://www.ppoz.pl/biezacy.php


----------



## egypt69

*Egypt's Ambulance Service EMS*








The Ministry of Health is upgrading the nation’s ambulances, with more than 1,200 new Volkswagen T5 vehicles. Each new emergency vehicle is equipped with state-of-the-art lifesaving equipment, for a total per vehicle cost of LE 500,000 (Around $100,000 per vehicle) . The equipment includes, bocarol elec. suction,Weinmann Medumat portable automatic Ventilator,Schiller AED,aluminum First-Aid Kit,2 oxygen bottles, stretcher, spinebord, scoop-stretcher stowed underneath and folding evac-chair. The Minsirty of health will also receive six high-speed boats to serve areas in Luxor city and Qena governorate where the Nile is an easier way to transfer patients, teh Ministry will also recevie two helicopter Ambulances. The Ministry of Health has also retrained its 3000 paremedics so that that they are compatible with the new equipment. The Ministry has also started strategically stationing the ambulances in public squares to decrease response times. This has decreased the response time to 8 minutes. 





























I took the following 6 pictures myself. 

I took the first 2 from the roof of the Cairo Sheraton then when I was leaving, I went up to the Ambulance, and talked to them, and they let me take photos from the inside. WE talked about the job, it was 14:00 at the time, and they had already responded to six calls, ranging from a heart attack to a car crash. Then, when I was looking and taking pics inside, I asked them to test one of the instruments on me, they took out this tiny, high-tech instrument which measures your blood pressure by making a small puncture in your skin, and using one small drop of blood. The process takes about 15 seconds. I asked them to do it just for fun :lol:

So as I was leaving, they got a call on the radio, an injury in a fire, and off they went, sirens blazing. 

I was amazed at the modern interiors of the new ambulances, before, the old ambulances had very little stuff, but now, looking at these pics, im proud that the inside of Egyptian Ambulances are no different than those in first world countries :cheers: Look: 






















































































































New Volkswagen Crafter Ambulance for Egypt:










I was surprised when I saw these new ambulances, the orange ones were still brand new and arrived just 8 months ago. So I went up to the paramedics and asked them, and they told me that the yellow Volkswagen Crafter ones are handy for big crashes or disasters happen, because they carry more patients than the orange ones. But he told me that just because theres a crash it doesnt mean that the orange ones wont go, he said dispatch always selects the nearest available ambulance (wheather its yellow or orange.)

Ambulance Stations dotted regualry on the Wadi El Natroun & North Coast Highways (These 3 pics also taken by me  ):




















I had a personal experience with the Ambulance service last month, and a good one at that. I was with my uncle and we went to check up on his house under construction just outside of Cairo, when one of the construction workers (who was diabetic) suddenly collapsed. We ran up to him, and he would not respond. We quickly dialed 123 (ambulance number), gave our name location and whats wrong. I knew first aid, so I quickly checked his pulse, thank god there was one. We moved him into the shade and applied a cool wet towel on his forehead, and cleared his airway. But soon enough we heard a faint siren getting closer and closer and blue lights appeared in the distance*the ambulance had arrived within 3 minutes of our phonecall!!* And I found the shining yellow ambulance outside the front garden. The paramedics quickly got out brought the stretcher and a kit, they checked his vitals put him on the stretcher and quickly moved him into the ambulance, where I saw them place an oxygen mask on him. The patient's brother was already at the house before he collapsed and he accompanied him to the hospital in the ambulance. He later told us that they arived at Sheikh Zayed Hospital in 15 minutes, and his brother was now recovering. I was very impressed!

*Emergency Medical Service Call Center Ambulance Project*​


> The Emergency Medical Service Call Center Ambulance Project, a joint effort between MCIT (Ministry of Communication and Information Technology) and the Ministry of Health and Population, was established to develop the Emergency Medical Service (EMS) system in the Greater Cairo area, which covers the Cairo, Giza and Qalioubiya governorates.
> 
> *The project will provide the Egyptian Ambulance Services Authority with a computerized ambulance dispatch system for the target area, and improve the speed and efficiency of service through*:
> 
> *- Optimization of control center processes: digital recording of incoming emergency calls and use of a database system will reduce call response time and facilitate provision of information to ambulance crews before they arrive at the scene of emergency
> - Redistribution of ambulance medical units to provide more even coverage
> - Adoption of relevant technology: Automatic Vehicle Location (AVL) and Geographic Information System (GIS) applications will facilitate control centers’ management and monitoring of the ambulance fleet*.


http://mcit.gov.eg/ProjectDetails.aspx?id=xXMOVI44Hcg=&type=ICT for Health

This project was initiated in October 2009.

Before this project, a telephone agent would receive the call, transfer it to a dispatcher, the dispatcher would then figure out which is the closest ambulance using a map, and contact them via a 2-way radio. A process that takes 3-4 mins before the Ambulance can even MOVE>

NOW, the call will be received in one control room. Where there will be huge screen with a digital map showing the positions of all the ambulances using the GPS, AVL, and GIS technology. The computer will autmoatcally find the closest one for dispatch, and the dispatcher will contact the ambulance through the radio, and be able to give all the information to the ambulance crews automatically, electronically. 

This can reduce response time by a good 5 mins, enough to save someone's life.

All pics courtesy of ms4d - Flickr. 

New Volkswagen Crafter, Special Blood Transporter vehicle, photos taken infront of Mansoura University:





























Ambulance Station, New Damietta City:










Egypt, Volkswagen Crafter Ambulance:


----------



## Shezan

like it kay:


----------



## Demis

Bulgaria
http://www.mypicx.com/06132010//


----------



## Tetwani

*Morocco*

*MOROCCAN POLICE*

















































































​


----------



## Tetwani

*Morocco*



*MOROCCAN AMBULANCES*












































lopinion.ma























*The majority of the fleet of the protection civile ambulance's is made of Ford E-series like this one (2008-2009 model)*












*The new Ford E-Series of the Moroccan protection civile (2010 model):*


----------



## DzD1358

Pics taken from http://osp.wieszowa.pl Photos from International Trade Fair Intreschutz 2010


----------



## russianpride

Moscow


----------



## nerdly_dood

The last German ambulance and the last Russian ambulance are both shockingly ugly. The Mercedes station wagon looks decent though.


----------



## russianpride

Neoplan










Volgabus










Volvo XC90










Toyota Land Cruiser










GAZELLE



















VW Passat


----------



## Jack.Westwood

These Pictures have been taken in the west midlands area of England, The Fire Brigade is WMFS.


----------



## russianpride

VW Crafter



















Transporter










M-B Sprinter










Fiat Ducato


----------



## 1000city

- edit


----------



## nerdly_dood

What do you mean by "disposable"? Even here in the United States, cars are too valuable to just be tossed aside...


----------



## eindhoven the best

Emergency service from The Netherlands.

Police.









Ambulance.



















Fire Dept.


----------



## 1000city

I feel confused :nuts: According to my dictionary: "disposable" - _a short term use item_ but also _free for use, available when needed_. I thought such a translation of polish "dyspozycyjny" is correct, but I googled a bit and it seems like "disposable car" means cheap, crappy vehicle rather than car let for free use within company/organisation/department . I meant the second option of course. Well, translation issues


----------



## nerdly_dood

Hm, that makes sense.


----------



## strandeed

Gag Halfrunt said:


> If you're only thinking about the photos that *james1988* posted, you're getting a misleading impression of what a typical British police car is.  Currently, the Metropolitan Police use Vauxhall Astras and Ford Focuses for local patrol duties. The BMWs are/were traffic police cars for catching speeding drivers. And the supercars are publcity stunts.


I'm well aware of the typical Ford focus panda car the average plod uses... I live here.

I'm simply commenting on the photo's posted


----------



## strandeed

nerdly_dood said:


> Please explain the British pavement markings, the British license plate on the bumper, and the Metropolitan Police logo on the front door.


I didn't say it wasn't in the UK... i'm saying it's an american riot truck imported specially to serve in the UK since we don't build/sell anything like that ourselves here


----------



## DalliKK

*Kezmarok Slovakia*

New KIA fo Kezmarok fire brigade


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil ambulances​


----------



## Malka4re

what we have in Russia:


----------



## Mr_Dru

The Netherlands


----------



## Urban Legend

Emergency Vehicles in Israel.

*Police*

Old design and uniform.

































































*New color and design*.










*Highway Patrol*



















new color and desing.




















*National Highway Patrol*









*Armored vehicle*









*Border Patrol*









*Bomb disposal team*

By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123












*Ambulance (Magen David Adom)*


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123




























*New ambulances painted in yellow*.


















*Intensive care unit (In orange)*




























*Blood Ambulance*









*Fire Department & Rescue*

By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123


By molad123























































*National Forest Fire Enginee (In yellow)*


----------



## CxIxMaN

*Malaysia*

Polis Dirajah Malaysia
Royal Malaysia Police

Super GT 2009 SIC by akazmie, on Flickr











JELAJAH MALAYSIA 2009 by Faizalls Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Urban Legend

*Videos from Israel*

Ambulance on the way to accident scente










Police chasing robbers





Ambulances on alert in the airport during airplane foreced landing.





All emergency groups. The third car with a bomb that was found in a garbage.





Police Robot





Police in pursuite.





Eye in the sky





Police at murder scene.





*Fire Engine*


----------



## CxIxMaN

More photos of PDRM Polis Dirajah Malaysia
Royal Malaysian Police Force

photo source: http://www.police-car-photos.com/countries.asp?id=62

Proton Perdana V6 Patrol Car









Volvo S80 Used by Traffic Div. Highway Patrol as Special Escort Group









Special Escort Group Volvo XC90









Highway Patrol

















Border Patrol Armoured Carrier for General Operations Force


----------



## BringMe

Can you guys Post your local police or fireman sirens? I don't know why but I like it


----------



## Thanini

DAVAO CENTRAL 911 Emergency Response Unit
PHILIPPINES


----------



## MRS50

Australian fire & police rescue vehicles on youtube


----------



## NUOEH

ARFF vehicle from Wroclaw Airport


Power 1550 HP - 2 engines 
Weight 46 tons

*PERFORMANCE*
23sec to 100km/h
less than 19 sec to 80 km/h

-15.500 liters of Water
-1500 liters of foam
-250kg dry powder
-250 kg dry chemical

-pump 10.000 L/min

-bumper turret - 5000l/min
-roof turret 5000l/min






















photos from http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.402228309816695.92215.208862379153290&type=1


----------



## CHLayson

the first thread is so nice. sana ganyan dn sa pinas


----------



## MRS50

Sydney, Australia


----------



## NordikNerd

Italian Coast Guard Vehicle. Photo from Cavo, Elba


----------



## MRS50

*Victoria & ACT - Australia*


----------



## xrtn2

nextpage


----------



## xrtn2

Next


----------



## xrtn2

Some pictures from Brazil



Untitled by Pedro PHP, on Flickr


URSA 25 by Gabriel Orosco (Gabs DF), on Flickr











Entrega de Ambulância UTI’s do SAMU  by Fotos GOVBA, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Some pictures from Brazil


----------



## asanchezs

COLOMBIA

Cali fire dept.

















Barranquilla fire dept

























Barrancabermeja fire dept









Armenia fire dept

























Cucuta fire dept

















marinilla fire dept










Bucaramanga fire dept

















Pereira fire dept









Yopal fire dept

















Arauca fire dept

















Floridablanca fire dept


----------



## joeyorav

We have the typical North American police cars up here in BC, Crown Vics, Impalas, Tahoes, etc. I think around here they've mainly phased out the Impalas and gotten more Crown Vics, because I haven't seen many in a while.


----------



## Zack Fair

joeyorav said:


> We have the typical North American police cars up here in BC, Crown Vics, Impalas, Tahoes, etc. I think around here they've mainly phased out the Impalas and gotten more Crown Vics, because I haven't seen many in a while.


^^ you should mention that those police cars are from Canada. Not everybody know what RCMP stand for. Also, I think this thread is just for emergency vehicles like firetruck or ambulance. We got a thread for police cars here.

Nice pics btw, I'd take the Crown Vic over the Impala. Police dept around the country already start to replace the oldest Crown Vic with the new Taurus (Ford Interceptor)


----------



## Nowax

*Polish Medical Air Rescue 


Eurocopter EC135
*


----------



## hussu123

INDIA



























MUMBAI FIRE BRIGADE



























PUNE FIRE BRIGADE









MUMBAI AIRPORT FIRE BRIGADE


















Delhi police









Chennai police


















Agra police


----------



## HRZMSH

*TURKEY WINTER AMBULANCE*


----------



## hussu123

Indian police Quick Response Team of various cities


----------



## hussu123

India
Yamuna Expressway Emergency vehicles



























Kerala Highway police









Delhi police S.W.A.T.


----------



## MRS50

Police & Fire - Australia

*Canberra ACT*






















*Sydney NSW*












*Melbourne Victoria*

















*Brisbane QLD*


----------



## jamesparker

That is really great that the best transport should be used for emergency.


----------



## rafalxp

Poland:


----------



## jbombero

Very good emergency vehicles!!!


----------



## xrtn2

^^
I agree. :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Great pictures, but there's already the police car thread.


----------



## xrtn2

MRS50 said:


> Police & Fire - Australia


Few american brands there.


----------



## xrtn2

hussu123 said:


> India
> Yamuna Expressway Emergency vehicles


Mercedez-Benz ?


----------



## xrtn2

Some Ambulances from Australia.


----------



## xrtn2

Some ambulances from south africa


----------



## DW98

From Victoria (AU).

































































Unmarked.


----------



## jbombero

nice emergency vehicles!!!

¿melbourne is the best city to live in the world?


----------



## gino lo spazzino

From Milan (ITA):


----------



## DW98

jbombero said:


> nice emergency vehicles!!!
> 
> ¿melbourne is the best city to live in the world?


It's been rated the most livable three or four years in a row now. I don't know if it's the best, but it's pretty good.


----------



## KiwiGuy

New Zealand Military Police:


----------



## KiwiGuy

St John, which provides about 90% of New Zealand's EMS services is changing to a new yellow and green livery:










Wellington Free Ambulance also runs a similar scheme:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


16-01 - Entrega de ambulancias do SAMU - Carlos Costa (1) por Prefeitura de Mossoró, no Flickr


----------



## priyalamba

*In my country emergency vehicles*

Ambulance four vicheler is the emergency vehicles.


----------



## NordikNerd

*Iceland ambulance*










*Iceland police*





*Ambulance, Linköping, Sweden*


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr1


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BRazil


UR 410 por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## Reda_

*Morocco*


----------



## Genbank

Morocco


----------



## KiwiGuy

New MAN pumper prototype for the New Zealand Fire Service:


NZFS Type 3 MAN Appliance by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ like


----------



## xrtn2

Genbank said:


> Morocco


F-SERIES :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Reda_ said:


> *Morocco*


There is no Renault here


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


ABT 100 por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


UR 410 por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


Corpo de Bombeiros Militar do Distrito Federal por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


Corpo de Bombeiros Militar do Distrito Federal por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


ACI 01 por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU Brazil 


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


SAMU - DF por Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## fountainkopf

I am not sure if there are any police forces in Finland left, but they had one police car in Lahti. Unfortunately broken now. :nuts:


----------



## fountainkopf

Rare sighting of a finnish firetruck in Salo ( ex NOKIA cell phone plant town ).

I assume this serves the whole southern Finland. :banana:


----------



## fountainkopf

Last but not least a finnish ambulance....confiscated from the nazis in Lapland in 1945.


----------



## KiwiGuy

Two videos of St John Ambulance Service liveries. 

Old:






New:


----------



## xrtn2

SAMU - BRAZIL


----------



## Penumbra.

SAMU|CHILE


SAMU Araucanía Base 42 by errecastro, on Flickr


SAMU 131 by errecastro, on Flickr​


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## Penumbra.

"VETROGASCI" CROATIAN FIRE COMPANY-CASTRO, CHILOÉ 


Quinta Compañía by Thefx / Francisco, on Flickr


"SAPEURS POMPIERS" FRENCH FIRE COMPANY-PUNTA ARENAS

B5
by Gonzalo Cifuentes Vladilo, on Flickr



"FEUERWEHR" GERMAN FIRE COMPANY-PUNTA ARENAS


Carro Bomba Alemana B3 by Asetah, on Flickr


"BOMBEROS" BOMBEROS DE CHILE-TRAIGUÉN


Bomberos Traiguén by JC_B10, on Flickr​


----------



## NordikNerd

A few ambulances in my home town. 

Ambulances are not easy to film, they tend to show up very quickly and then disappear.


----------



## xrtn2

Rio de Janeiro state ambulances


----------



## kublicha044

New police cars in Tbilisi, Georgia.


----------



## Penumbra.

Ford Interceptor! wow :applause:

I like the gray color, and what is that place? some kind of police academy? or maybe teh city hall? I like it too!


----------



## kublicha044

Penumbra. said:


> Ford Interceptor! wow :applause:
> 
> I like the gray color, and what is that place? some kind of police academy? or maybe teh city hall? I like it too!


No, this building is Ministry of Internal Affairs of Georgia and Patrol Police Department


----------



## Penumbra.

BOMBEROS DE CHILE
Santiago​

B-2 CBS | BOMBA ESMERALDA by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr


Q-12 CBS by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr


MX-15 CBS by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr


MX-15 CBS by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr


MX-15 CBS by Pablo C.M || BANCOIMAGENES.CL, on Flickr
​


----------



## NordikNerd

*Icelandic emergency vehicles in action* Those tires are big.


----------



## jbombero

*Argentina Fire Trucks:*










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bomb...jas-Santa-Fe/738684712836584?sk=photos_stream



















https://www.facebook.com/bomberos.sanmarcossierras?ref=ts&fref=ts




























https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bomberos-Voluntarios-Ushuaia/10150139800865008?fref=ts


----------



## Penumbra.

BOMBEROS DE CHILE
Santiago​

Incendio hamlet y Las Torcazas, piso 14 [20/09/2009] by elbomberopuntocl, on Flickr


Incendio Barrio Meigg [11/02/2009] by elbomberopuntocl, on Flickr


Incendio German Yunge 4015 [09/03/09] by elbomberopuntocl, on Flickr


Intento de Suicidio, Amunategui 1391 [30/04/09] by elbomberopuntocl, on Flickr


10-4-1 Av. Presidente Kennedy con Gerónimo de Alderete [28/02/09] by elbomberopuntocl, on Flickr​


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


wn2405 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Seaview 421 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


PP5679 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Hastings 5611 Tanker by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Thorndon 236 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Christchurch Hazmat Command Unit by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Hutt 407 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Ex Christchurch Bronto by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Wainuiomata Fire Brigade Open Day by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Paekakariki Volunteer Fire Brigade 'Teryx' by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Waikanae 381 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


Tawa 3326 by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

New South Wales Police Cars

Goulburn 207 Falcon XR6 Turbo by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr

Highway Patrol by quarterdeck888, on Flickr

Highway Patrol & Crash Unit Vehicles by John von Sydney, on Flickr

Hills 211 lit up and HB 202 by Highway Patrol Images, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Penumbra.

CHILE FIREFIGHTERS | DISASTER AREA
After the 8.8 magnitude earthquake in February 27th, 2010​

_MG_4827 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4830 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4773 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4785 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4821 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4779 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4795 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


_MG_4774 by Juan Eduardo Donoso, on Flickr


Terremoto en Concepción by Camilo Hernández V., on Flickr


Tratando de abrirse paso by sebasfunk, on Flickr​


----------



## Penumbra.

CHILE FIREFIGHTERS | GREAT FIRE OF VALPARAÍSO
April 2014. The worst urban fire in the history of Chile​

Incendio Valpo 05 by fmateluna_90, on Flickr


Valparaíso bajo el fuego by Leave no man behind, on Flickr


Valparaíso bajo el fuego by Leave no man behind, on Flickr


Solo la ayuda desde el aire le facilitaba a bomberos el combate contra el fuego by Javo Alfaro., on Flickr


Las calles cubiertas por el humo, era difícil estar alli by Javo Alfaro., on Flickr


La Montaña Mágica by ASPHYXIA 2.0, on Flickr


Bomberos con todo luchaban como podian by Javo Alfaro., on Flickr


----------



## bgd77

Romanian Police cars and motorcycles on parade on 1st of December (Romanian National Day)


























































































Source


----------



## xrtn2

^^


----------



## Corvinus

"Diving service" (_Búvárszolgálat_) vehicle spotted on Margaret Island, Danube river, Budapest.
It belongs to Disaster Protection (_Katasztrófavédelem_) which is written on the hood of the van (not visible in this photo).


----------



## Penumbra.

Mercedes Benz Vario kay:

There is a few of them here in Chile like ambulances, 4x4 off-road in areas where it snows in winter.

I don't have pictures but here is a video of a local news when one of the ambulances arrive to the main hospital in Puerto Aysen. It's in spanish, but you can see the livery and all that things.


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


East Coast Bays Fire Engine by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


NZ Rural Fire Ute by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Fire and Rescue Engine New Zeland by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Fire Rescue Vehcile New Zealand by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Emergency Lighting Truck New Zeland fire Brigade by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Fire Ladder Truck Auckland New Zealand Fire Brigade by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Matakana District Fire Truck New Zealand Fire Brigade by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Rural Fire Truck New Zealand Fire Brigade by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Water Tanker New Zealand Fire Brigde Silverdale District Rural by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


Fire Brigade New Zealand Breathing Apparatus Unit by ALL SET UP, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Reykjavik Motorcycle Police*









*Icelandic Police car, Volvo S80* Police=LÖGREGLAN (LAW REGULATOR)









*Police vehicles, Selfoss police station, Iceland*









*Police cars at the Reykjavik Police station*


----------



## Skymaster

For Canada

Ford Interceptor (Ford Taurus)










Ford Crown Vic (Still widely used)










Ford Interceptor SUV (Ford Explorer)










Chevy Tahoe










Ford F550 Emergency Command Vehicle










Freightliner Mobile Command Unit










Freightliner Riot Truck










Armored Vehicle










Chevy Express Ambulance










Fire Trucks are different for every city


----------



## NordikNerd

Old Plymouth Police car, Stockholm March 1977


----------



## KiwiGuy

St John Ambulance 773. NZ by jetgriff1, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra.

^^ beautiful machine! :drool:


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil SAMU

SAMU-DF - Unidade de Suporte a Múltiplas Vítimas by Gabriel Orosco, on Flickr


----------



## NordikNerd

*Police vehicles in Iceland.*


----------



## luxotnv

Portugal

























































































































































































































































































































Autoridade Nacional de Protecçao Civil (ANPC) : National civil protection service


----------



## macguyver

New vehicles to Ireland's traffic corps.


----------



## luxotnv

Portugal









































































































































































































































Autoridade Nacional de Protecçao Civil-Força Especial de Bombeiros (ANPC-FEB) : Firefighters Special Force of the ANPC


----------



## luxotnv

Portugal

More pictures of :
the portuguese rescue services : 
http://www.autotitre.com/forum/rec.htm?q=portugal&sujet=62114&dans=un-sujet&auteur=&photos=0&videos=&page=1&ok
http://www.autotitre.com/forum/rec.htm?q=portugal&sujet=56996&dans=un-sujet&auteur=&ok

Security services :
http://www.autotitre.com/forum/rec.htm?q=portugal&sujet=34001&dans=un-sujet&auteur=&ok


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


New Zealand Fire Service by jetgriff1, on Flickr


St John Ambulance car. New Zealand, by jetgriff1, on Flickr


ambulance 487_NZMS_9655 by ZK-NGJ, on Flickr


St John Ambulance 876. New Zealand, Mercedes by jetgriff1, on Flickr


f20131019_0060 by Raymond Perrett Photography, on Flickr


Papatoetoe 347_6342 by ZK-NGJ, on Flickr


FMY902 Otara 3318_HAZMAT_3334 by ZK-NGJ, on Flickr


Dargaville 6210 by jblegz02, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## xrtn2

Fire DEPARMENT Brazil 









tbonet

















cbm








cruzeirodovale


----------



## xrtn2

fire department BraZil


----------



## Genbank

This thread should be renamed: "brazilian emergency vehicles" :lol:


----------



## xrtn2

^^^^ :nuts::nuts::lol::lol:


CBMDF - UR 404 by Autos - Brasil, on Flickr


CBMDF - Resgate 03 by Autos - Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SAMU BRAZIL*



























somosherois









abcdoabc








blogmarcossantos


----------



## xrtn2

Entrega de novas viaturas do Corpo de Bombeiros by Agência Brasília, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*SAMU AND FIRE DEPARMENT AMBULANCES in Brazil *

Acidente-SP by marcelophotos1972, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

USA

Sacramento Fire Assistant Chief by rocketdogphoto, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

*New 20 spartan for São Paulo Fire Department*


----------



## Penumbra.

:yawn:


----------



## russianpride

An "old school" private Chevy Van ambulance in Russia. 



















Brand new Gazelle-NEXT intensive care ambulance.


----------



## russianpride

URAL 5557-1152-40 (6x6) in Santa Maria, Brazil.


----------



## NordikNerd

Road administration Accident investigation vehicles


----------



## negolb

A Mercedes Sprinter at work:






































photos: www.szabolcsvonulas.hu


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand:*


ZQ 4391/HHA 661 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## Penumbra.

beautiful :drool:


----------



## russianpride

Moscow fire trucks.


----------



## KiwiGuy

*St John Ambulance, New Zealand:*


New Zealand St John Invercargill 797_773 by John Griffiths, on Flickr


HJF 426 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


HPA 262 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Is this ambulance available throughout New Zealand ?


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil SAMU, public rescue ambulances


----------



## sahilr

KZN EMS South Africa


























Durban Fire Dept South Africa


----------



## KiwiGuy

*New Zealand*


GWD 856 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


JFH 887 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


FZM 83 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


JDZ 604 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


GZH 944 by ambodavenz, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil











SAMU (Bases,simulacao de atendimento,pratica de tecnicas de salvamento e atendimeto) by Fotografia PMSJC, no Flickr


SAMU (Bases,simulacao de atendimento,pratica de tecnicas de salvamento e atendimeto) by Fotografia PMSJC, no Flickr











SAMU (Bases,simulacao de atendimento,pratica de tecnicas de salvamento e atendimeto) by Fotografia PMSJC, no Flickr


----------



## SignalHillHiker

The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary is our police force. It uses a variety of cars, trucks, vans, snowmobiles, horses, ATVs, and boats depending on the setting.









RNC on Facebook









RNC on Facebook

The St. John's Regional Fire Department is our primary emergency response service. Eastern Health is responsible for ambulances.









http://sjrfd.ca/


----------



## xrtn2

FIRE - BRAZIL


Novas Viaturas UR - CBMDF by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


Viaturas e caminhões entregues ao Corpo de Bombeiros de Goiás by Marconi Perillo, no Flickr

POLICE- BRAZIL[/SIZ


Viatura híbrida by Anderson Nascimento, no Flickr


Comil Campione - PCDF Delegacia Móvel by Autos - Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

Pierce Arrow - CBMDF ABT 122 by Autos - Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Mercedes Benz Sprinter - SAMU 192-GO by Autos - Brasil, no Flickr


----------



## HansCity

*Hebrew*








*German*
















*Spanish*
















*English*


----------



## m1705

*Bosnia and Herzegovina
*


----------



## NordikNerd

*Police vehicle in 1967*

















Volvo Amazon Police car


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


150828_RA_2000_SMS-010a by Secretaria de Saúde POA Fotos, no Flickr


SAMU - DF by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## shastriarvind88

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Incident_Response_unit.JPG

















|


----------



## xrtn2

^^ Which country ?


----------



## jbombero

India I thought


----------



## izaiahnaash

I like LAPD motorcycle. its really looking beautiful.


----------



## xrtn2

izaiahnaash said:


> I like LAPD motorcycle. its really looking beautiful.


Which ones ?


----------



## xrtn2

jbombero said:


> India I thought


kay:


----------



## xrtn2

shastriarvind88 said:


> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/db/Incident_Response_unit.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |


Are private ambulances ?


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil

SAMU - National Public ambulance service 










SAMU 192 DF








SAMU 192 DF


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


Auto Escada - Foto: 1º Sgt Dennis/CBMGO by Corpo de Bombeiros Militar do Estado de Goiás - Oficial, no Flickr


180305_CR_0930_SMS-116a by Secretaria Municipal de Saúde de Porto Alegre, no Flickr


180305_CR_0930_SMS-200a by Secretaria Municipal de Saúde de Porto Alegre, no Flickr


----------



## Noda[Med]

New Intensivecare Vehicles for Republic of Georgia


----------



## Valvejoodik

Fire trucks from Estonia. All photos are from http://galerii.estrescue.eu and belong to their owners.

Main pumpers/rescue trucks
Scania P400 CB 4X4 EHZ WISS








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=3177

MAN TGM 18.330 EMPL








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=889

Scania P340 CB 4X4HHZ Wawrzaszek








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=1883

Scania P94 GB 4X2 NZ300 Saurus FS 30 Urban








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=3&pid=138

Scania P94 GB 4x2 NZ 220 TLF 2500/200 AT








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=2825

Scania P94 GB 4X2 NZ 220 TLF 2700








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=1930


----------



## Valvejoodik

Fire trucks from Estonia. All photos are from http://galerii.estrescue.eu and belong to their owners.

Ladders and aerial platforms

MAN TGM 15.280 4x2 BL/Metz L32 CAN








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=20&pid=45

Iveco FF160E/Magirus M32L-AT








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=3089

Scania P94 GB 4X2 NZ 260 Magirus








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=1741

Scania P94 GB 310 8x4 Bronto Skylift F54 HDT








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=31&pid=1437

Water tanks:

Scania P380 Wawrzaszek








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=31&pid=1378

MAN TGS 41.440 8x8 BB (multilift water tank)








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=3166

Scania P 310 CB6X4HSZ








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pid=3155


----------



## Valvejoodik

Fire trucks from Estonia. All photos are from http://galerii.estrescue.eu and belong to their owners.

Multilift container trucks:

MAN TGS 26.360 6x4








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=20&pid=3099

Volvo FM9 Multilift 6x4








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=3090

MAN TGS 41.440 8x8 BB








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=1889

Scania P94 GB 4x2 NZ 220

















Special vehicles:

Hägglunds Bandvagn BV206








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=1489

Manitou MLT 627 T COMPACT MU








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=2119

Komatsu SK 1026-5








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=857

Mercedes-Benz Unimog U1450L Rosenbauer TLF-1600








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=1916

VanHool T815 Alicron








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=2933

Argo Avenger 8x8








http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=2107


----------



## Valvejoodik

Fire trucks from Estonia. All photos are from http://galerii.estrescue.eu and belong to their owners.

Older fire trucks used by either volunteer brigades or as a backup trucks in smaller brigades. These are mostly old soviet ones (which have good off-road abilities) or second hand Scandinavian trucks.









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=3141









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=2993









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=4&pid=3020









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=22&pid=464









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=19&pid=2850









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=19&pid=3027









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=21&pid=755









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=24&pid=2733









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=26&pid=1886









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=1352









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=30&pid=3006









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=31&pid=2988









http://galerii.estrescue.eu/displayimage.php?album=31&pid=2977


----------



## NordikNerd

*Volvo V70 police car*










*Volvo V70 Cross Country Estate* on display. 


















Volvo V70 Police Car. Photos taken yesterday.


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Netherlands National Police*

*SIV *Speciale Interventie Voertuig/ Special Intervention Vehicle
(Highway Patrol)

*Audi A6 3.0 TDI Avant Quatro S-tronic*
Max speed: 250 km/h
Vehicles orders: 90


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*

Fire trucks


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*

Fire vehicles


----------



## RokasLT

*Cities, airports, provinc, former fire trucks from Lithuania*

*C*










































































*A*


































*P*


































































































*F*


----------



## Njm92

Queensland, Australia emergency vehicles.

Police cars


















In more recent times, many police cars are Hyundai iMax vans.









Ambulance Service










Fire and Rescue









Credit: Wikimedia Commons


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania*


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonia. All photos are from newspapers.

Fun fact: all ambulances in Estonia that are made by Profile company (can be identified by two stripes at the left side of bonnet) are made here locally. Some are also made here by Silwi company. They also export ambulances abroad. Some customers include Finland, Latvia, Hungary, AUE, etc.

Estonia:




































































































Doctors car:









Ambulance chief/field commander:









Children's ambulance:









Bicycle team during summer in the old town:


----------



## RokasLT

> Fun fact: all ambulances in Estonia that are made by Profile company (can be identified by two stripes at the left side of bonnet) are made here locally. Some are also made here by Silwi company. They also export ambulances abroad. Some customers include Finland, Latvia, Hungary, AUE, etc.


Same with Lithuania, there are companies that modifies buses to taxi, police cars, ambulances... 
http://www.zaibas.eu/
http://www.forveda.lt/en/
http://www.altas-auto.lt/en
http://autobagi.lt/en/
http://www.proauto.lt/


----------



## xrtn2

Nice pictures :cheers:


----------



## xrtn2

Chile


----------



## xrtn2

Argentina


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Fire


----------



## xrtn2

bRAZIL


ABT 112 e ABT 124 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


AT 11 e AR 86 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


ABE 146 e AR 86 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## wilsonmorgado

Nice color. Boa escolha de cores.


xrtn2 said:


> Chile


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil SAMU


ENTREGA DE AMBULÂNCIAS SAMU SÃO PAULO by baleia rossi, no Flickr


ENTREGA DE AMBULÂNCIAS SAMU SÃO PAULO by baleia rossi, no Flickr


Governo lança obras de reforma e ampliação do creap e entrega ambulâncias ao Samu by Governo Amapá, no Flickr


180305_CR_0930_SMS-088a by Secretaria Municipal de Saúde de Porto Alegre, no Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Jail convoy in LT*


----------



## xrtn2

Brazil Samu


----------



## MRS50

Canberra - Australia
ACT Fire & Rescue Ladder Platform Training exercise - Maximum reach 44m by A. T., on Flickr

Training exercise by A. T., on Flickr

ACT Fire & Rescue Ladder Platform training exercise by A. T., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2

BRAZIL FIRE


ABT 102 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


ASE 115 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


AEM 104 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


Nova Viatura - ABSL 13 by Gabriel Orosco, no Flickr


----------



## Valvejoodik

Estonia. Photos from newspapers.


----------



## MRS50

*AUSTRALIA*

Sydney


















Canberra


----------



## Valvejoodik

Twitter, Youtube and Facebook logos on a police car. That's funny


----------



## MRS50

NSW Police Highway Patrol - AUSTRALIA

NSW Police Highway Patrol - WTN272 "RIXON" by A. T., on Flickr


29753009727_6d5d70e84b_o by A. T., on Flickr


NSW Highway Patrol - Police Remembrance Ride in Canberra by A. T., on Flickr


2018-09-15_06-22-50 by A. T., on Flickr

NSW Police Highway Patrol by A. T., on Flickr


STH264 by A. T., on Flickr

STH264 by A. T., on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

tokyo

IMG_0949 by Momo1435, on Flickr[/


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*






























































































































































































source


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil
*



























agencia alagoas


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Netherlands Animal Ambulance/Pet rescue vehicles*


----------



## RokasLT

*Public security service, Lithuania*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## RokasLT

*LT*


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil *











DF recebe 23 novas ambulâncias do Samu by Agência Brasília, no Flickr


----------



## Highway89

Someone in my hometown bought a former ambulance and turned it into a pet ambulance :lol:


----------



## Valvejoodik

Some volunteers over here also got their own animal rescue vans:


















And there's also a mobile animal clinic:


----------



## MRS50

Australia


----------



## Mr_Dru

*The Netherlands*


----------



## Mr_Dru

Small changes in the striping of the emergency vehicles










The striping are wider for more visibility. And the orange colour is replaced by red.









_Royal Gendarmerie_


















_Ambulance_


















_Fire_


----------



## Valvejoodik

I guess drones are also emergency vehicles 

Estonian rescue service uses them to search missing persons from woods, locate fires, get better view of the scene and so on. 
Here they use it to see the scale of forest fire, without needing to call out helicopters or planes.


----------



## Rokugatsu

Can we change the name of the thread to "BRAZIL"?


----------



## Valvejoodik

To balance the Brazil 
First new generation Mercedes Sprinter medical transport (not ambulance) in Estonia:
3L engine, 140kw, automatic.


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Police in Amsterdam*


----------



## Mr_Dru

Valvejoodik said:


> I guess drones are also emergency vehicles
> 
> Estonian rescue service uses them to search missing persons from woods, locate fires, get better view of the scene and so on.
> Here they use it to see the scale of forest fire, without needing to call out helicopters or planes.


*The Dutch police also use drones for tracing weed plantations in the middle of the harvest fields. *













































*In winter the roofs are scanned, if there is no snow on the roof then this is often suspicious.*


----------



## SeanT

upload
Hungarian emergency vehicles


----------



## Valvejoodik

Why one ambulance has 112 and others 104 emergency number?


----------



## RokasLT

Valvejoodik said:


> Why one ambulance has 112 and others 104 emergency number?


In Lithuania we have similar thing, 112 call to emergency center, other number is just for ambulance, that will be removed in the near future.


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania
Used for transplantation, contraband and human search (Eurocopter 145, Eurocopter 135).*

















*Human search in the sea (Eurocopter AS365N3+ Dauphin).*


----------



## Valvejoodik

Ambulances and doctors car behind them at one of Talllinn, Estonia ambulance stations.


----------



## TadeuszBerza71

*Polish Ambulance - Fiat 125*


1481cc










82 HP










V Max - 155 km/h










0-100 km/h - 20 sec.


----------



## Noda[Med]

Republic of Georgia. Austrian Rosenbauer and Georgian Delta joint project for Replacement of all soviet Fire departament vehicles.


----------



## jbombero

Those fire trucks look amazing! 

They are supposed to be quick response units or are they the standard to replace all the fleet?


----------



## Valvejoodik

I think they are a bit too small to be standard ones. Most likely for rural areas or for forest fires? And they do look cool!


----------



## Noda[Med]

Valvejoodik said:


> I think they are a bit too small to be standard ones. Most likely for rural areas or for forest fires? And they do look cool!


correct. only for for rural areas and Forest


----------



## Valvejoodik

New reanimation ambulances in Estonia:




























Made locally by Silwi.


----------



## xrtn2

*Brazil

SAMU*


----------



## Valvejoodik

Newest tanker trucks for rural areas in Estonia:


----------



## Mr_Dru

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/593418732384481280
Finally, the Dutch police also purchased electric surveillance cars.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Netherlands Ambulance Service










Old uniform









New uniform










Dutch ambulance BMW R1200rt by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr


Dutch ambulance Mercedes-Benz E250 CDI by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr




















Volvo XC-90. Nilsson, Ambulance 02-108, UMCG Ambulancezorg (NL)1 by Edgar Boonstra, on Flickr















































Dutch mobile medical team by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr










































































Dutch ambulance Mercedes Sprinter by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr











Dutch police and ambulance by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr





























Dutch ambulance (MICU) Volvo FL by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr











Dutch air ambulance by Dutch emergency photos, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT

*Vet ambulance, LT*


----------



## SeanT

(OMSZ)
Hungary


----------



## SeanT




----------



## SeanT

...and Police cars


----------



## SeanT




----------



## SeanT

OMSZ (Hungarian Ambulance Service) celebraits 133 years of nationwide services today in Hungary.
some new ambulances have arrived aswell


----------



## MRS50

Canberra - Australia













[/url]Brand new ACTFR 44-metre Rosenbauer aerial platform by A. T., on Flickr


----------



## SeanT

An ambulance in action in Denmark.


----------



## ATS_15

Australia
A.C.T. Fire &amp; Rescue - A30 by A. T., on Flickr


----------



## Dober_86

Russia: Lada and UAZ varied, customized ambulances.
























































Link: "Лады" и #УАЗПрофи с надстройками.. | #ВСЁПРОПАЛО | VK


----------



## jmagno1998

Chevy Silverado of the *Quintana Roo State Police* (Mexico) responding
*Siren: Federal Signal Smart Siren*


----------



## RokasLT

*Lithuania














*


----------

